# Which fish here are eating my plants! Help!



## yomama (Mar 2, 2011)

I need your advice, oneof the fish here are eating my plants!

100 gal tank
- 100 tiger barbs
- 5 rosy barbs
- 6 golden tinfoil
- 6 dwarf cichlids
- 2 pleccos


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

If your "Golden Tinfoil" is a Tinfoil Barb, then it is responsible for eating your plants.

In addition, they will likely outgrow your 100 gallon aquarium rather quickly.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Rosy barbs also will migrate to eating plants. They love algae as well. Good luck! That is a ton of fish for your tank!


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Tin foils get big fast. In a few months theyll start eatting your fish too. I used to keep a school of six im my 125 gal i use to feed them duckweed i kept tupper ware under the light with holes at the side to constently feed them


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

i vote tinfoil barbs they are more than likely the culprit and will eventually be just about the only thing in the tank.


----------



## yomama (Mar 2, 2011)

hahaha off they go to somewhere else  I wish i still had my piranah tank!


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Rosy barbs also will migrate to eating plants. They love algae as well. Good luck! That is a ton of fish for your tank!


Yes, my rosy barbs did eat algae, and then developed a taste for plants. I tried keeping them very well fed, and giving them lettuce on a clip daily. That worked for awhile, but soon nothing was safe from them. They even started eating young anubias leaves. :icon_cry:

And I agree, that is a LOT of fish in that tank.


----------



## MarkPeggie (Jan 18, 2011)

all of them:thumbsup:


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I would like to see a picture of the tank with 100 Tiger Barbs in it---I am doing a species tank on a smaller scale ( 20 in a 50g )


----------



## yomama (Mar 2, 2011)

@shane the pic is above  the tiger barbs looked nice at the start because they were shoaling but after awhile they were a bit scattered. My brother said i should place a predator in the tank  Thinking of removing like 30 tiger barbs, the rosy barbs and the tin foils now  Thanks guys!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

lol---I couldnt see the pics at work--see them now.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

tigers will munch on plants too but it's awfully cool to see that many tigers. I'd suggest lots of anubias and java ferns. They're tough plants.

common plecos will eat plants too.


----------



## yomama (Mar 2, 2011)

maaan! i should jsut get rid of all my fish


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Then they won't eat your plants! 

Get rid of the 100 TBs, then get 30 Pentazona Barbs. Similar look, but they do not attack tank mates or plants. They are not great at schooling. For better schooling look into some Tetras. In those numbers, 25-30 Lemon Tetras or Cardinals would work. Or Harlequin or other Rasboras. 
No Tinfoils, go for a pair of Pearl Gouramis. Not more, and watch them. Some Gouramis are more territorial than others. Pearls tend to be more mellow than most. 
Bristlenose Pleco, not a common. Get a pair of BN, and supply a few caves (More than are needed by the BN Plecos and your Dwarf Cichlids- extra caves so everyone has a choice). They will breed.


----------



## human (Dec 30, 2010)

*Megadittos*

@MarkPeggie, "all of them" is what I was going to say, too!


----------

